# Als Österreicher in Deutschland angeln.



## HeavyMetal Fish (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo! #h

Ich hab vll. eine etwas blöde Frage aber ich finde im Internet nicht die passende Antwort wenn ich sie in den Webbrowser suche #c

Ich möchte gerne im Sommer nach *Hamburg* fahren und dort den Raubfischen in *Häfen, Kanälen* usw. nachstellen.

Kann ich mir mit meinem *österreichischen Fischereischein* eine *gültige Gästekarte kaufen*, oder muss ich irgendwelche anderen Anforderungen noch erfüllen?

Ich hoffe hier hat einer die Antwort für mich 

MfG HeavyMetal Fish


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Als Österreicher in Deutschland angeln.*

Moin, 

ich kann dir zumindest diesen Link geben.
http://www.hamburg.de/behoerdenfinder/hamburg/11256873/

Das ist die Behörde in Hamburg, welche die Fischereiabgabemarken ausgibt. Die müssen das jedenfalls genau wissen.

Aber wir sind ja nicht irgendwo, sondern in Deutschland. Also ist eine einfach Lösung sehr unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## detlefb (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Als Österreicher in Deutschland angeln.*

Nach §6 Absatz 3 des hamburgischen Fischereigesetzes ist das möglich.

http://www.forst-hamburg.de/fischereigesetz.htm
......
_(3) Ausländischen Staatsangehörigen, die im Inland keinen Wohnsitz haben und im Besitz einer Fischereiberechtigung ihres Heimatlandes sind, kann ein jeweils auf ein Jahr befristeter Fischereischein erteilt werden, soweit besondere Gründe für eine Ablehnung nicht erkennbar sind._
......


----------



## HeavyMetal Fish (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Als Österreicher in Deutschland angeln.*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich hab' damals in Berlin an der Spree geangelt und hab die Karte ohne Probleme bekommen.

Ich musste nur meinen Ausweis und die österreichische Fischereiunterweisung vorweisen und das wars ...

Ist das von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden? ;+


----------



## Raubfisch (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Als Österreicher in Deutschland angeln.*

hier gibt es für fast alles in jedem bundesland andere gesetze #q, deutschland liebt doch die bürokratie so sehr 

naja, hauptsache du kannst im schönen hamburg angeln


----------



## detlefb (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Als Österreicher in Deutschland angeln.*



HeavyMetal Fish schrieb:


> Ist das von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden? ;+



Ja, genau wie in Österreich.


----------

